# Anybody else finding it hard to let their properties?



## landlord (20 Jan 2008)

The last time I had a property up for rent (in Swords), which was about 6 months ago, the Daft website showed about 70 other properties for let in Swords. Today there are almost 150 properties for let in Swords and I havnt received a single phone call for 5 days.  Six months ago I had 5 phone calls a day.....at least !!!! Could this be due to one of the following:
1. Less people look to rent in January. (things may pick up in Feb !)
2. Swords is swamped with vacant rental properties. I guess thats obvious. 
3. I havnt upgraded my Daft ad to a premium ad (yet !) and despite renewing it ever day it still seems low down the list. 
4. Perhaps I am asking for too much rent. (E1,300 for 2 bed) 
any suggestions?
Apart from you should have sold them 2 years ago !!!! I know I am still kicking my self !!!!


----------



## shesells (20 Jan 2008)

To me it sounds like you're looking for an awful lot of money for a property as far out as Swords. Yes there's the airport but for that kind of money I'd want to be much closer to the city centre.

We rent out a 4 bed house and the rent isn't all that much more than you're looking for for a 2 bed apartment!


----------



## Howitzer (20 Jan 2008)

Most likely all of the above. You probably know, and have summed up, your local market better than anyone else could. One other point might be to wonder what happened to your last tenants, why did they decide to leave? Their reasons would probably give you a better idea.


----------



## paddi22 (20 Jan 2008)

Yeah rent sounds very high for a two bed in swords


----------



## jammacjam (20 Jan 2008)

That is way too much rent for somewhere that far out. I would expect to pay that nearer town but its too much for Swords.


----------



## sandymount (20 Jan 2008)

There are 32 2-bedroom properties for rent at 1200 or below. Too expensive.

There has been a huge increase in rental availablity in Dublin since October. http://daftwatch.atspace.com/daftcounty_1.html

I am very surprised that there has only been spin in the media about rents rising. I would expect them to 'soften' this year.

Other landlords in Swords have been dropping prices. check out [broken link removed]


----------



## Butter (21 Jan 2008)

I would think your rent is too high.  I let a property for my parents last year.  Had it on daft at €1200 - we did get some enquiries but wasn't happy to let it to any of the people I met.  Dropped the rent to €1100, got loads of enquiries and let it to a lovely couple who mind the place very well.  Worth the drop in rent to get the right tenants.  It's also better to take the hit as one empty month is in theory a hit of €1300.  You can always rent a place if the price is right.

Also I was surprised recently when a tenant was looking to let the second bedroom in a two bed apartment the difference a premium ad on daft made.  She got loads of enquiries when she used the premium ad compared to the ordinary ad.  Nice photos always help as well.

I think there also seems to be a trend of developers not able to sell properties deciding to let them out and this will affect the supply in a big way.  

Also January is a terrible time to try and rent.  People are broke after Christmas.  Most people last got paid back in December and are struggling to reach the January paycheck.  Nobody wants to come up with deposit and rent money in January especially if they risk not getting back their deposit from their current landlord.  

Be ready for February, get your premium ad sorted and think about dropping the rent.  Good luck!


----------



## jazzhead (21 Jan 2008)

unless your property is right in the village i feel you may have to lower the rent


----------



## minion (21 Jan 2008)

We had 2 (1 bed and a 2 bed) apartments in Applewood, Swords go vacant just before Christmas.

Rented the 1 bed for €1100 about 3 days after it was advertised at the beginning of Jan.  2 bed took about a week to rent.  Had to drop from €1300 to €1250 though.

I've always found the worst time to let is January.  Even when i was renting i used to move home to the folks if i left a place before Christmas and then couldnt afford the deposit and rent til i got paid at the end of Jan, so i know what its like for people.


----------



## landlord (21 Jan 2008)

The other 2 bed properties I have in Boroimhe Swords are all getting 1,300, (and 1,500 for 3 beds) so I guess I thought those rents were the norm.  I have spent a fortune on decorating them to a very very high standard and place many photos on the Daft website. However I agree that it appears rents have come down some what and I am well aware that using a premium ad generates much more interest. So I guess its time to upgrade the ad and downgrade the rent !!!!.....I am still concerned about just how much rents will drop!!


----------

